# Where To Find A Workbench Vise?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in the market for a workbench vise and thought this group might have some good ideas as where I should look to purchase one and maybe even the brand. I see they can run at Home Depot and Lowes from $70 - $2,000! I'm just looking for a little insight as to what is good quality for the money.

I'm thinking of one that opens at least 6" and has and anvil on top. I would like to get one that's a little more heavy duty and will last forever. Harbor frieght has them, but not sure of their quality? It would be great to find a used one in great condition and quality, but I'm not sure how likely that will be.

Any suggestions?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It is the same with all tools. Buy the right tool for the job. That means that you have to define the job. Are you working on small weekend projects, using it for your professional trade or forging steel blocks on the anvil? Sears has a wide range of vises and I would trust their quality much more than Harbor Freight. When all else fails, look at the reviews.

Sears Vises


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Harbor Freight 1st or your local auto parts store


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Personally, I would check yard sales. A good vise is hard to wear out, and when someone sells and moves out, they are a pain to move. Also check Craigslist for house/yard/estate sales .... I got a nice 50 year old one my son's neighbor retired, sold his house, and moved to Florida.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I second the Harbor Freight vise. Had mine 12 hard banging years. The one thing they make well is a lump of steel. It far out lasted any hand tool I bought from them.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Look around at garage sales for an older Wilton vise. Big, Heavy, and indestructable. Very high quality. Although I will admit the Harbor freight vises are better than most Harbor freight items.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Sears online has multiple options as well as Amazon.com


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

cdawrld said:


> I second the Harbor Freight vise. Had mine 12 hard banging years. The one thing they make well is a lump of steel. It far out lasted any hand tool I bought from them.


3rd. My Harbor Freight vice has worked great for atleast 10 years. I made a pair of soft jaws for it out of some scrap 1x1x1/8" aluminum angle.


----------

